# "Show me your Horse and I will tell you who you are"



## Luanne (May 24, 2010)

Is an old English Proverb I was reminded of today.

So I was wondering what do you and your Horse have in common? how do you take after each other? and what would a stranger be able to tell you about yourself just by meeting your Horse?


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't heard that one before.

I think my mare and I have a lot in common. We both like eating a lot more than exercise, we can both be very moody and stubborn at times...but we're both quite cheeky. We both like to amble along in the countryside, and we both like splashing about in water. Oh and we're both quite calm and laid back. The only big differences between us are that I like giving her attention more than she likes recieving it, and I'm not afraid of logs, haha. We very much take our moods from each other...If i'm happy she's happy and vice versa, but if one of us is moody....we both are.

I think that just from meeting my horse a stranger would know....


That I like food more than exercise (she's a bit on the fat side)
That I'm not all about looks....She's a hairy cob and not at all flashy
That I'm a generally calm person (she always acts relaxed, and probably wouldn't if i was very highly strung)
That I like to be in charge. (she has good ground manners and responds immediatley to certain voice commands)
That I like my horses tall, dark and stocky
That I like braiding!

How about you, OP?


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2010)

Ah well the more I think about it the more I realise my mare is very much like me lol.
She is extremely laid back and relaxed but still lively under the surface. Loves food but also working. She also like me, loves to be surrounded by as many people and animals as possible. She is a thinker and not a bolter too and very much looks after herself.

Oh she is also extremely generous with her food, just like me. The only one in the herd that will share a hay pile  lol

Anyone that meets her will quickly see that we are not into looks and having the latest fashions but would rather laugh and have fun instead.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

My mare is a lot like me:

Goofy
Weird
Outgoing
Serious when it comes to work
And a whole lot more

I love her to bits and she's made me a lot of who I am today. And any stranger would know that.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

My horse is the louder, male version of me pretty much lol

- Social anxiety problems
- Picks favorite friends without meeting them first
- Fear of being alone 
- Tries his best, and gets nervous when he makes a mistake
- New activities are stressful
- Very routine oriented
- Acts tough, but is really a giant softy

If a stranger were to see us, they would have no clue about either of us! He is very calm, collected, and charming, (quite the opposite of me) when he meets new people ( I think he knows how to make a good impression lol)


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmm....
My mare and I are fairly much alike, almost to much alike.
We both are:
-Highly energetic when given a job
-Love our boys 
-Fast is the only speed
-Calm in stressful situations
-Food-oriented
-Dont care if we away from friends for long periods of time
-Stubborn beyond belief

We have many qualities that match now that I think about it! If a stranger was to look at her and I he would see that we need to always be doing something but yet in a way we are always calm except for very few moments.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the first thing a stranger would know just by looking at my horse is that I like to feed him (he has a very round, well-fed tummy). :wink: Said stranger would also probably know that I'm a bit of a mother hen. 

Victor's like a male version of me. We're two peas in a pod. We're both quiet, solitary, vindictive, stubborn, and a bit lazy. I think the only thing we don't have in common is that he is extremely short-tempered, and I have endless patience, which I think balances us out.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

My horse and I are alike in that we are both very green.
I think people can tell she's mine because she follows you around with her head up your butt trying to get affection. I havn't really worked with her on minding my space because I'm too busy loving on her. Makes it kinda hard to get another horse out of the corral when she's right over your shoulder all the time.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

me and my boy are alike also  
were both :
- very determine 
- confidant 
- serious when it comes to working 
- will give are 100% 
- funny haha well i think ;P 
and alot more


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If someone met Abby, they would know that
--I get stressed out easily 
--Don't like my friends being taken away or leaving me...
--...but settle back into normal life without them.
--I am very expressive with my facial expressions.
--I am quite stubborn
--And over the past few years I've gone from eating actual meals to just snacks often..to wanting to be nomming on small things for the majority of the day. I have a stomach like a horse..  On the plus side, I have a really high metabolism because of it.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Me and my horse...*

...are alike and different
examples 4 different

she doesn't like bugging the boys...lol
she can jump a 3 footer
she has a flaxen mane
she.is.a.horse
i am a human
the same

we're both "devils"
we both like to smile
we're both awesome
i love her
coolness
we like bugging my dad


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Lets see. My horse and I share the following qualities.

- Attention span of a gnat
- Goofy
- Would much rather be outside than inside
- Love a good nap


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Well Jack I and I are alike in ways i never thought he could relate to;
1.Anxiety we are afraid of people, new circumstances, and change. 
2.He bolts (I had to think hard on this and admit I run away from things when I'm scared to. I pack up and leave...) 
3.He has attitude like you wouldn't believe! Like me  
4.We hold grudges.
5.We love to look pretty. 
6.Were lazy, but we will be lazy after the job is done..
7.We love our food..
8.Were bossy and strong willed.

Jack is me, through our issues with Each other and the outside world. We have grown together. We fight through the ups and downs together, he makes me happy, he helps me through everyday...

Thinking on this I thought how unlike Karlos I am.. It sounds terrible, but then I thought that's why I love him.. He balances my life out. I need him to teach me how to forgive and love again. His been through a tough life, yet he still is calm,relaxed, trusting, loving and looks at the world with the glass half full! We are so different today, but his a mirror image of who I want yo be tomorrow.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I'll do Sammy and I

> we both love our food
> can be very patient (most of the time)
> we can both get on my mums nerves hehe
> can both be very trusting but get nervous easily (somehow we match each other well)
> we both love to run

one difference no one seems to really be able to stay grumpy with him including big old grump Apache. Me on the other hand ...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Hrm.. Soda and I's similarities...
-we both tend to "run" first and think later
-startle easily
-smart
-easily bored
-comfortable in our home spaces
-we both love to be touched
-we're both understanding/protective of children or beginners
-high energy


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is a good topic! Lakota and me are both very stubborn, that can sometimes be a bad thing because when he gets stubborn and doesn't want to do something, i could spend the whole day trying to get him to do it. I have to remind myself sometimes just to try something else with him. We're both hard-workers and don't like sitting around for long periods with something to do. It causes us to find amusement some place else, which usually never ends well. Lakota goes with the flow, kids running aorund with whips? No biggie. Dogs running between his legs? Ahh who cares. His crazy owner making him do ridiculous stuff? Whatever. I'm the same way. Nothing much bothers us. Plus, our inablility to concentrate for very long.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me and Tess are alike and couldn't be a better match

We are both:
*Smart
*have a streak to us that no one see's or tries to
*Like to look good but are not a princess


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Love this!

My horse and I share the following:
- Eager to please
- Get frustrated when people can't communicate effectively and lash out
- Affectionate and touchy-feely
- Thrive on positive feedback
- Are pasty white XD

My other horse and I....
- Would do just about anything for food
- Melt for massages
- Love being pampered
- Started out well in riding but then had way too much time off before picking it up again :lol:
- Have chronic pain :-|


What you can tell about me by meeting my horses is that I LOVE THEM and spend every last dime on them :lol:


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

My gelding Tazz is like me..
-Stubborn!! 
-Gentle 
-A good, hearty horse (though I'm not a horse lol)
-The leader of the herd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Baby Girl and I are kindred spirits in the way our basic system of seeing and dealing with things is. I have to be the leader, the toughest, the strongest, and the best. I must have the constant upper hand in all situations. I can be a bully to get where I need to be some times and to enforce I'm on top. The horse equivalent of this is the typical "alpha mare" persona. Baby Girl embodies the aggressive alpha mare, while I am an aggressive "alpha human". This works because alpha mares need alpha humans to keep them in line. :wink:


----------

